# Photo et apple tv



## benkunz (27 Août 2012)

salut,
je me demandais si il fallait nécessairement utiliser iphoto pour pouvoir voir ses photos sur l'apple tv ? dans mon cas, je ne me sers pas d'iphoto, j'ai simplement mes photos dans le dossier Images.
Merci


----------

